# Punctuality



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> How have they not already been fired? Here in most workplaces, if you are consistently late, action is taken whether it's disciplinary action or dismissal. So annoying when people just brush that off. Such a bad attitude to have imo.


Because my boss basically lets these idiots walk all over him. On one end I like the fact that I can work completely autonomously. On the other end, people like my coworker take complete advantage of it and push the limits as much as they can. Basically there's another guy on the network side of the house who does the same thing (as well as takes 2 hour lunches and extended smoke breaks). Nothing was done there. 2 of some of the best networking guys we had here quit because they were sick of that crap. For me I'm looking for another job and that's one of the reasons (among many others). 

I guess it's the culture here and the fact the company refuses to hire anyone. I'm assuming if they fire the person the reasoning will be "well if you fired them they weren't doing anything anyway so you don't need anyone to replace them." By Gartner's costing analysis we are like 5-10% staffed by industry standards for an environment this size. Where we should have 5-7 full time people on a certain system, we have it where it's 1/4 of a person's job. Not the mention this is middle of nowhere hicktown Central Wisconsin, so nobody with any talent really wants to move here since there is nothing going on.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I forget things easily. I _made _a bank appointment and two days before the date I would get a text to remind me of the appointment. It was this last friday and it wasn't until sunday that I thought of it. Thank god it was of no importance and I just made it to fill in my time when I needed to be in that town to take care of something, so I coudl sit and listen there instead of having to wait for the bus an whole hour.

But I agree. I too get annoyed by people being late (oh hear the hypocrisy).


----------



## Seranova (Mar 1, 2013)

_I dislike being late for anything and I REALLY dislike when people are constantly late for stuff for no good reason. It's a matter of courtesy & respect for my time and that of others, so I take it personally when others are late because it feels like they are wasting my time and being quite inconsiderate(not to mention rude). It can also make me not take constantly late people as seriously after a while. _


----------



## OutOfThisWorld (Nov 4, 2013)

I always come 10 to 15 minutes before the scheduled meeting time. It bothers me so much that people are super late. I usually give people a 10 minute window, but when I start seeing a pattern (ISFJ's observant skills), it bothers me a lot.


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife (Apr 17, 2013)

I am almost always five minutes late to everything (the exception being if I have done said thing multiple times before; e.g. classes). I also almost always plan to be ten minutes early.

The problem I see with you guys' arguments is that you are showing up ten minutes early, yet complaining that it is a waste of daylight to be five minutes late. I have only wasted five minutes of your time, but you wasted ten. For me, it is an enormous waste of time sitting around waiting to do something. I always bring something to do everywhere I go because of that.

Something just always comes up. Something unexpected, like losing my keys, glasses, books, wallet (I lose a lot of things temporarily) or maybe, I had forgotten about whatever it is and remembered at the last second. Truly, you are gifted if you have a good memory, as that is my fatal flaw. It does not matter how much importance I place on our meeting, there is always a way to forget about it.

Also, I dislike time. But that is for another post.

Also, getting personally offended by my non-punctuality seems a little silly. Why would you take something like that personally? It won't do you any good, as I am not bent on causing you discomfort. If you feel offended, even if said person has a legitimate excuse, it can actually come off as plain selfish. 

And, why would you even check your watch often enough to know if they were a couple minutes late? If you can't sit comfortably by yourself for a few minutes, maybe you should address what is bothering you so much.

Now, if we are talking 15 or 20+ minutes late, that is something different entirely and I pretty much view that as unacceptable (if it is without excuse). In between 10 and  20, to me, just depends on if there is something that needs to get done by a specific time. If not, I am fine with whatever. I can also understand that some people aren't, and I am (almost) never without a good excuse for showing up that late.

Also, if I know that the person in question runs a tight schedule, I will try my hardest to get there on time, and will never ask for more of their time than allotted. I will always apologize to whomever I am meeting, of course, if I am late.

Aaand now that I have probably offended everyone who has posted here, I will stop. Hopefully, you guys wanted an honest opinion from the opposite perspective, and why I view things the way I do.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph (May 27, 2013)

I try to keep track of all scheduled appointments to the best of my ability, and leave 10-15 minutes early, because I take public transportation most of the time and driving in the city is ridiculous, and sometimes shit happens, busses are late, etc. 

But I do think arriving ridiculously early for something is a waste of time I could use finishing up projects, or doing other productive things instead of sitting around. I'm pretty booked most of the time so when meetings or appointments are supposed to run a specific amount of time, I will arrive 5 minutes before, or exactly on the dot, and leave when I was told it would end, because chances are, I've already planned everything and staying late would throw everything off.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

AlwaysQuestionLife said:


> I am almost always five minutes late to everything (the exception being if I have done said thing multiple times before; e.g. classes). I also almost always plan to be ten minutes early.


Plan to be 20 minute early then.

:wink:


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ughhhhhhhhhh being on time is such a pain. I used to roll up to school 3 and a half hours late. Luckily I'm charming so I got away with it~


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Plan to be 20 minute early then.
> 
> :wink:


And waste 20 minutes for nothing? It better be a wedding or flight or something pretty major for me to be 20 minutes early for something.


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm always late - partly because I'm not good with time, partly because I don't think it's really that important, and partly because I hate waiting for people and prefer to have them wait for me.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

monemi said:


> And waste 20 minutes for nothing? It better be a wedding or flight or something pretty major for me to be 20 minutes early for something.


There are times where I am a little faster getting ready, I show up to work 15-20 minutes early. I'm usually about 10 minutes early. That little bit of extra time lets me check the news and start making some coffee. It's not like the time is wasted just sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> There are times where I am a little faster getting ready, I show up to work 15-20 minutes early. I'm usually about 10 minutes early. That little bit of extra time lets me check the news and start making some coffee. It's not like the time is wasted just sitting there doing nothing.


I'd rather be on time. Late is preferable to early.


----------



## lilimarleen (Oct 17, 2013)

Well, if you're punctual, everything runs smoothly and you get what you need done. If you're not punctual, you disrupt everything, it's sloppy, it's inefficient. I think that's more important than just the politeness part, but of course I don't think it's acceptable to constantly be late to meet with friends or something. That makes people feel like you don't care about spending time with them. I'd feel insulted if someone I was friends with was late too many times. I'm not someone who's always late, but I do have trouble managing my time properly (something I am sincerely working on to change) and I personally value being punctual.

Also, I love being early to things. It makes me feel so much better and I have time to prepare myself for whatever I'm about to do.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Jesus. You guys are like the microsoft paperclip with a boner.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

lilimarleen said:


> Well, if you're punctual, everything runs smoothly and you get what you need done. If you're not punctual, you disrupt everything, it's sloppy, it's inefficient.


That's pretty much what happens where I work. With the guy who work 1-10 and takes over, with him being late it makes my job harder and the handoff which should be seamless, is not. Yes, very inefficient.


----------



## OutOfThisWorld (Nov 4, 2013)

AlwaysQuestionLife said:


> The problem I see with you guys' arguments is that you are showing up ten minutes early, yet complaining that it is a waste of daylight to be five minutes late. I have only wasted five minutes of your time, but you wasted ten. For me, it is an enormous waste of time sitting around waiting to do something. I always bring something to do everywhere I go because of that.
> 
> Also, getting personally offended by my non-punctuality seems a little silly. Why would you take something like that personally? It won't do you any good, as I am not bent on causing you discomfort. If you feel offended, even if said person has a legitimate excuse, it can actually come off as plain selfish.


One wasting their time by being early 10 minutes or not is their business. It's their time and they choose to do with it what they will. However, you being 5 minutes late is selfish. The difference between them being 10 minutes early and you being 5 minutes late is that they have full control over those 10 minutes. They can't control the 5 minutes that they've wasted due to you being late. Even if you have a legitimate excuse, you are wasting their time, plain and simple, and that is inherently selfish and rude.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

monemi said:


> I'd rather be on time. Late is preferable to early.


Bad attitude. Imagine if ambulances and other services had this philosophy? Early IS on time, as I said in my OP. If you're on time, you're late. 

Early is on time. Do you know why I am early? Because I know there are unforeseen events that could make me not so early any more. I compensate on the side of safety. It is better to bow too low, than not low enough.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm good at managing time...I can calculate how much time I will be needing for something very swiftly and accurately.

But I'm also relaxed about it. I like to think of myself as being on time, but when I think about it I'm almost always five to ten mins late. I don't even see five minutes as being late actually and am a bit surprised when someone mentions it...all kinds of things can pop up (traffic, bumping into someone), so I don't think being overly hung up coming the exact same minute as planned makes sense  

That said, I make more of an effort to be punctual if I know someone would have to wait for me if I was to be late. I treat events as a flexible affair...plus, they never begin on time anyway


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I just really can't fathom where you people live or work, where you are just allowed to be 5 minutes late as a matter of habit. A typical class is like 80 minutes. If you walk in 5 minutes late every day, I can't think of a single professor, employer, a single human, who would not think less of you for that. I simply would not tolerate it and you would be gone. Meeting your friends for lunch or drinks is one thing, but to be perpetually late in your professional life is totally unacceptable and rude. How could one even get references or employment with this kind of behavior?


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

I find that arrival 15 minutes before scheduled work to be optimum. Gives you 5 minutes to get to the office and 10 minutes to listen to the boss whine about how expensive his new 20 year old girlfriend is. Its pure joy.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Actually, I am abstaining.
> 
> Calling another man a coward over the internet. lol. irony.


Youre not not doing it out of any form of self-discipline, you're venting on an online forum rather than act on it irl because of social repercussions, or you're just one big wet soppy can of feline.

I'm sorry that we can't romp this out face to face?

Nobody likes folks with aspergers. It's called aspergers, for chrissakes! Not even the guy that identified the thing liked the poor awkward bastards.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Triple post. 

Three times the Zippy - 1/3rd the vitriol.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Zippy BawBaw said:


> Youre not not doing it out of any form of self-discipline, you're venting on an online forum rather than act on it irl because of social repercussions, or you're just one big wet soppy can of feline.
> 
> I'm sorry that we can't romp this out face to face?
> 
> Nobody likes folks with aspergers. It's called aspergers, for chrissakes! Not even the guy that identified the thing liked the poor awkward bastards.


I am doing it exactly out of self-discipline. Maybe something you should learn. Instead of being passive aggressive and bashing people with Aspergers or whatever incoherent thought you are on now.


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife (Apr 17, 2013)

OutOfThisWorld said:


> Whether I have something I needed to do is irrelevant to the time of the appointment set with another. If you're late, you're late and you are inherently selfish and rude for making someone wait, simple as that.


That is an interesting opinion to hold, and I suppose that is where we must agree to disagree. You can only 'waste' someone else's time if their time would be better spent somewhere else, in my opinion. This is why I always bring along something to do if I have to wait, so people are never able to waste my time. If I am doing something while waiting, my time was used productively and not wasted. 

However, people can waste my time if I have something else that would be extremely beneficial for me to work on in that specific time frame, and I cannot do said thing while I am waiting. In that case it is less likely for me to show up early because I will be working on that thing until I absolutely must leave in order to be on time for the meeting. (Hopefully that explains my A and B reasoning!)



OutOfThisWorld said:


> I have yet to meet anyone who explodes over someone being late just once or twice


Perhaps because you are always on time? 'Explodes' wouldn't be the correct term for it, but I have known people who get upset the first time someone is late. Although, those people are usually the kind who use these things to manipulate people easier, and are quite rare.



OutOfThisWorld said:


> But other people seem to get it together. So why can't you?


I think I understand what you are going for, but the way you worded this, your logic is faulty. You imply everybody is able to 'have it together' in the same ways; that all people have the same capabilities as everybody else, and that has never been true. Also, accusing me of 'not having it together' when you don't know me is not really appropriate in this setting.



OutOfThisWorld said:


> becoming defensive from being called out just means you don't want to accept personal responsibility for wasting another person's time.


I also find it interesting you view my behavior as being defensive, as I did not mean for it to come across that way. Well, I guess that is pretty obvious; nobody ever wants to sound defensive. However, in trying to introduce an opposition for an argument so we both can broaden our minds a bit, expressing emotions is oftentimes a bad thing to do. Is it because I am replying, or have I really used verbiage in a context to indicate that I have passion for my side of the argument?



OutOfThisWorld said:


> For example, I have a friend whom I hang out on a regular basis that always want to meet on the hour (let's say 10 am), yet he is always 15-30 minutes late. Am I selfish for calling him out on his shit when he pulls this crap all the time? No, I'm not.


I agree, and I apologize if this is what you thought I was talking about. In my original post I do specify that I understand people starting to get upset after ten minutes or so, and, personally, I would not stand for such behavior in others as well. I had also indicated that if it was a routine meeting, I will not come 5 minutes late each time. Only if it was something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I am doing it exactly out of self-discipline. Maybe something you should learn. Instead of being passive aggressive and bashing people with Aspergers or whatever incoherent thought you are on now.


That's actually the signature my phone uses. It insists that I use one, so use one I shall.

And here you are implying I don't have self-discipline.

Edit: Shit. Forgot to mention that you're full of it.

Nobody likes folks with aspergers. It's called aspergers, for chrissakes! Not even the guy that identified the thing liked the poor awkward bastards.


----------



## OutOfThisWorld (Nov 4, 2013)

AlwaysQuestionLife said:


> That is an interesting opinion to hold, and I suppose that is where we must agree to disagree. You can only 'waste' someone else's time if their time would be better spent somewhere else, in my opinion. This is why I always bring along something to do if I have to wait, so people are never able to waste my time. If I am doing something while waiting, my time was used productively and not wasted.


Maybe it's my ISFJ nature, but I see every single minute passed as potential precious time spent with said person wasted. 

My view on this matter is just a blanket one, where anything passed the appointed time means you're late and that you are inherently selfish and rude. It doesn't make sense for me to say that you're not selfish/rude for being 5 minutes late, but you are selfish/rude if you are 30 minutes late. What makes being late 5 minutes okay, but 30 minutes is not? For both scenarios, there could be good excuses, yet being 5 minutes late is seen as acceptable, but 30 minutes is not. That is strange to me. Which is why I drew the line at the appointment time to make it easier. Anything passed means you're inherently selfish and rude. 



> Perhaps because you are always on time? 'Explodes' wouldn't be the correct term for it, but I have known people who get upset the first time someone is late. Although, those people are usually the kind who use these things to manipulate people easier, and are quite rare.


Those people are really rare...majority of people aren't going to get mad or say something if you are 10 or so minutes late. 



> I think I understand what you are going for, but the way you worded this, your logic is faulty. You imply everybody is able to 'have it together' in the same ways; that all people have the same capabilities as everybody else, and that has never been true. Also, accusing me of 'not having it together' when you don't know me is not really appropriate in this setting.


I apologize for not being clear. I didn't mean to state the statement towards you directly, but rather "you" in the general sense for those who are perpetually tardy. 



> I also find it interesting you view my behavior as being defensive, as I did not mean for it to come across that way. Well, I guess that is pretty obvious; nobody ever wants to sound defensive. However, in trying to introduce an opposition for an argument so we both can broaden our minds a bit, expressing emotions is oftentimes a bad thing to do. Is it because I am replying, or have I really used verbiage in a context to indicate that I have passion for my side of the argument?


Actually, it's neither. I apologize again for not being clear. That statement wasn't an indication of you personally, rather, it was a generalization for those who are being called out should not be defensive about it and should take personal responsibility for their actions. 

As seen in one of the other poster's example of a tardy co-worker and my own friend, these types of people do not think they are wrong for being late and act defensive when they are called out on it and refuse to accept responsibility.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

AlwaysQuestionLife said:


> That is an interesting opinion to hold, and I suppose that is where we must agree to disagree. You can only 'waste' someone else's time if their time would be better spent somewhere else, in my opinion. This is why I always bring along something to do if I have to wait, so people are never able to waste my time. If I am doing something while waiting, my time was used productively and not wasted.


If you agree to meet at a certain time and show up X minutes late, X minutes were wasted on the person who is on time. You agreed to meet at that time and do whatever so for the X amount of time you're not there, you're not doing the agree upon thing. Also, since the person is expecting you at a certain time, now they sit waiting and not knowing when you're going to be there so it's not like they can start much else and effectively get anything done because you could show up at any minute.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, I'm very rarely late. I doubt anyone with more than a few obligations - especially a family - can say that they are always on time. Because of my experiences with life, I'm not as uptight as I used to be about being a few minutes late. However, I expect that people make the attempt to be 3-5 minutes early and text or call someone "in the know" if they are going to be late. "In the know" is simply a key person that is either in charge of the meeting, or is someone connected to such a person (an assistant, spouse, etc.) that will relay the message.

As for being too early, I bring something to read. This is quite easy with modern technology - I have RSS feeds and Kindle on my phone - so I'm never at a loss for something to read. Were I an extrovert, I would use this time to interact with other people.

Yes, it is a discourtesy to others to be late, since you are wasting a resource - other people's time - that does not belong to you. However, it is also a discourtesy to start your meeting late, or to allow the meeting to run beyond the allotted time (assuming an end time and that others are required to be there until dismissed.)


----------



## Damagedfinger (Oct 27, 2013)

I wish I had some of your characteristics. I'm nearly always late. Even if I get ready early, and get out the door early I will be late. It's like a curse. 

I'm always bound to be late, I don't know how it works.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Damagedfinger said:


> I wish I had some of your characteristics. I'm nearly always late. Even if I get ready early, and get out the door early I will be late. It's like a curse.
> 
> I'm always bound to be late, I don't know how it works.


Same. I can wake up on time or even hours early and I will still be late.

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## Damagedfinger (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't mind it a lot really. Even when I'm late for school or anything else. It just my mother... if she were to kill me... it would be because of that.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

AustenT09 said:


> Same. I can wake up on time or even hours early and I will still be late.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


It's the complete opposite for me. No matter where I go, or I think I'm gonna be late, I'm always ridiculously early by about half an hour. I think I do that naturally so I don't worry myself that I'm gonna be late because I'm basically already there.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I care lots about being on time, but for other people, I don't care if they are or not because I'm used to people being late.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> It's the complete opposite for me. No matter where I go, or I think I'm gonna be late, I'm always ridiculously early by about half an hour. I think I do that naturally so I don't worry myself that I'm gonna be late because I'm basically already there.


What are you so worried about? What's the worst that could happen? What is so important that you MUST NOT be late for it? I'm not saying be late for everything. Just, why is it so important to be early?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

monemi said:


> What are you so worried about? What's the worst that could happen? What is so important that you MUST NOT be late for it? I'm not saying be late for everything. Just, why is it so important to be early?


INFJs like order and structure. As I mentioned in that "order" post. We err on the side of caution. 

I must not be late for the same reason that I must not make typos or have inaccurate data in reports. It is a competency thing. We are also perfectionists. 

At heart, I'm lazy as fuck. Trust me. I am a slacker. I would love to have your carefree attitude, but just not built that way. I care too much.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> INFJs like order and structure. As I mentioned in that "order" post. We err on the side of caution.
> 
> I must not be late for the same reason that I must not make typos or have inaccurate data in reports. It is a competency thing. We are also perfectionists.
> 
> At heart, I'm lazy as fuck. Trust me. I am a slacker. I would love to have your carefree attitude, but just not built that way. I care too much.


I wouldn't say I'm a slacker.  I can be. My attention to detail varies with importance of the situation. Like here, I'm sure half my posts I sound dyslexic because I don't proof read. The typos are probably jarring, but people get the gist of what I'm saying, so good enough. Whereas, writing a business letter, I'm careful to be concise and accurate. And I actually use proper grammar and make real sentences. I don't feel bad about sloppy writing here. 

Wouldn't it make more sense to devote attention to things according to priority level?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Well it's 1:20PM and he is still not here. I have a few things to handoff. How nice.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

monemi said:


> I wouldn't say I'm a slacker.  I can be. My attention to detail varies with importance of the situation. Like here, I'm sure half my posts I sound dyslexic because I don't proof read. The typos are probably jarring, but people get the gist of what I'm saying, so good enough. Whereas, writing a business letter, I'm careful to be concise and accurate. And I actually use proper grammar and make real sentences. I don't feel bad about sloppy writing here.
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to devote attention to things according to priority level?


oh no, I don't really care about grammar as much here. I prioritize. 

I am a hard worker, but I hate every minute of it. It was soul crushing, and painful. But I do it... I would much rather be sitting around getting high all day. Some hard workers are workaholics, and get pleasure from work. I don't. I work hard because that is what is required to get what I want...

I always think of this Muhammad Ali quote:



> "I hated every minute of training, but I said, 'Don't quit. Suffer now and live the rest of your life as a champion."


That is kind of my philosophy. I hate every second but I realize it is required. Ali didn't want to train 10 hours a day, like he said, he hated every minute of it. But that pain and sacrifice allowed him to be a champion forever. Just because we work hard doesn't mean we love work. We love other things, that work helps us achieve. Everything in life has a price, the question is are you willing to pay for it? 

I wish there was a shortcut, and I thought my intelligence was it, and it sometimes is, but there really is no shortcut. Hard work is key.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

monemi said:


> What are you so worried about? What's the worst that could happen? What is so important that you MUST NOT be late for it? I'm not saying be late for everything. Just, why is it so important to be early?


Well it bothers me to be late. Throws my schedule off and two, I just really really hate entering a room where tons of people are already seated. So embarrassing. So Its just me not wanting to be embarrassed, mostly lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

45 minutes late and counting...

Regardless, I'm gone at 2.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> oh no, I don't really care about grammar as much here. I prioritize.
> 
> I am a hard worker, but I hate every minute of it. It was soul crushing, and painful. But I do it... I would much rather be sitting around getting high all day. Some hard workers are workaholics, and get pleasure from work. I don't. I work hard because that is what is required to get what I want...
> 
> ...


I'm currently sahm. With before and after school care and my husband's long work hours, and the type of hours I'd be doing in my previous occupation, it's better I stay at home. I could spend the day smoking up or getting very drunk I suppose. But mostly, I'm bored. Very, very bored. I don't wanna get drunk and high. I don't wanna watch tv. The house doesn't take that long. I'm not a perfectionist. I had more volunteer work to do this time last year and projects I've been working on keep coming to grinding halts. I was going to try writing. It's a fail. I'm borrrred! The sahm gig is looking to have a limited shelf life. Peggy Bundy had this shit handled. 

I enjoyed working. I enjoyed the stress. I enjoyed having a big arse grin on my face each day ready for new challenges. I miss feeling like I had something important to do with my day. I miss feeling like I actually accomplished something. I miss work! But I don't miss having to go out of town and not seeing my kids. I don't miss the live in Nanny. I don't miss not seeing my husband for a few days because we'd worked a busy week. I don't know. There isn't much in between with me. I'm not a workaholic. I just get caught up in work stuff and forget everything else.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I am promptly five minutes late, to everything. 

I tried to be on time for awhile, only to realize I am genetically predisposed to be late no matter what I do. The world legitimately conspires against me in this regard.

So I've accepted my fate and make up for it by working five minutes past the end of the day.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Personally, I don't like being held to time. I would much rather be held accountable for the results of my work.

I really like the idea outlined here:

What is ROWE | CultureRx


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> Personally, I don't like being held to time. I would much rather be held accountable for the results of my work.
> 
> I really like the idea outlined here:
> 
> What is ROWE | CultureRx


For the most part that's fine. If you're in some sort of support role, it gets to be a little tricky since your presence and availability is a big element of your job.


----------



## Northwind (Jul 24, 2012)

it's not just a courtesy thing. it is also a cultural thing. i live in The Netherlands. punctuality is a big deal here. people will be offended when you show up late.

when i was in Portugal, people who lived there told me not to show up in time anywhere, because it's just not how they deal with appointments (at people's homes, at least, for say, dinner appontments - i'm not sure about doctors and such, and i imagine kids have to be in school in time).

for me personalliy, it depends. for instance, my church has the nasty habit of planning meetings on Friday evenings. well, great for them, but i regard my Friday evening as a time when i can finally relax and rest, and i do not appreciate anyone trying to take this time away from me (probably an introvert thing). same with my band - they will plan rehearsels a year in advance. i just do not wish for others to decide on my time. it annoys me hugely. i will be in time for appointments, unless i feel that people are taking time from me without my consent. then, all bets are off.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

I try to use up all the time I have to relax or do whatever it is that needs to be done. 

So I find myself reaching places either on the dot or 5-10 minutes later. I guess I'm selfish but I do agree that being punctual makes you look like a better person because after all you are showing respect to the other people whom you have agreed to meet at that time.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> What is the basis of holding this concept in such high regard? Anyone else?
> 
> I am never late. Not for anything. Doesn't matter what it is. And I can't stand other people being late. In fact, being on time is late as far as I'm concerned. Being early is on time. If your class is at 9AM and you walk in the door at 9AM on the dot, you are late. You should be there 2-3 minutes of 9 at the latest.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. I also judge people who are repeatedly late or flakey.


----------

